# crushed fogger switch help



## canadon (Oct 5, 2015)

I have an old Startec (ADJ) f700 fogger. I pulled it out and found that my switch has been destroyed. I cut the switch from the cord (which it looks like may have been a huge mistake) and tossed the switch. Is it poss. to just connect this to a light switch or something? It seems to be a standard 3 wire (black, white and green) cord. I plugged the unit in and it heats up fast. when turned off it puffs after about 3-4 minutes so the unit seems operable but i cant seem to make it respond to manipulation of the wires...
thanks for any input
canadon


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

What kind of plug does the remote have to plug into the machine? You might be able to just buy a new switch from spirit or target, Walmart, party city, etc. If it is hardwired into the machine, you can probably just buy a new switch, and splice it together to the hardwired cord that you already cut and just match the colors up. A light switch would work technically, but it is a on/off switch and isn't momentary.


----------

